# New Member ... New Sig



## OldArn (May 13, 2008)

Hello fellow Sig owners,
My name is Shane and I just joined this site a couple of days ago and this is my first time posting on a gun forum.

A little about me ... I live in northern Utah and I am a man with way to many hobbies, some of which include photography (links to some of my pics if you are interested: My website, My photo storage site ), woodworking and restoring old woodworking machines.

It has been a long time since I have purchased a new handgun, 20 years or more, so I wasn't real sure on what to get. My friend is in law enforcement and she carries a XD and a Sig. I got a chance to try them out on the range, both are nice guns but I really liked the Sig, so after a little research I ended up with a new Sig P250. Looks like a sweet gun, hope it lives up to Sig's great reputation. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet but hopefully I will tonight.

Here's a few snapshots ... BTW I am very impressed with the photography on this site, looks like I am gonna have to get serious about my photos.

The case ... in case your are all dying to see it .. lol








Inside the case








and a couple more pics


















Any other P250 owners? I would love to hear what ya think of the gun.

Thanks for lookin and I hope to become an active member here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice lookin' gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

I recently played with the P250 in the course of my work. Nicest service-type SIG I've handled.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

NICE 250! Welcome. I've got some of that militec-1 ordered myself. Didn't know it came with the Sigs. Guess I made a decent decision there.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Good looking pistol that I am sure you will enjoy. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## OldArn (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I hit the range tonight and put a couple hundred rounds through her. All I can say is sweeeeet!!!


----------



## thepensmith (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and it is nice to see a fellow woodturner join the group as well, congrats....

Fine woodturning as well
Jim


----------

